# [mystery solved] problems with hostapd 0.7.2 that lost SSID

## mbar

Since upgrading hostapd to 0.7.2 version my Gentoo access point with ath9k card stopped working because of lost SSID. Has anybody seen that problem?Last edited by mbar on Sat Jun 05, 2010 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

OK, some more info: my ath9k card in gentoo server is quiet (I have some b/g/n Dlink card). Not only SSID is not broadcasted, there's nothing in the ether. But according to scripts/config/dmesg everything works. I haven't touched any files, but now upgrading/downgrading between 0.7.1 and 0.7.2 version has no effect. Broken radio?

dmesg

```
device wlan0 left promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering disabled state

ath9k 0000:01:09.0: PCI INT A disabled

ath9k: Driver unloaded

ath9k 0000:01:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x30

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: AM

ath: Regpair used: 0x30

phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: AM

Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::radio

Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::assoc

Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::tx

Registered led device: ath9k-phy1::rx

phy1: Atheros AR5416 MAC/BB Rev:2 AR2133 RF Rev:81 mem=0xffffc90009140000, irq=19

cfg80211: Current regulatory domain intersected:

    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

    (2402000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

    (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 1800 mBm)

    (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 1800 mBm)

device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering learning state

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering forwarding state

device wlan0 left promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering disabled state

device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering learning state

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering forwarding state

device wlan0 left promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering disabled state

wlan0: Trigger new scan to find an IBSS to join

device wlan0 entered promiscuous mode

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering learning state

br0: port 2(wlan0) entering forwarding state

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=("ifconfig iwconfig")

# eth0 not used now (was for PPPoE):

config_eth0="null"

# eth1: local net

config_eth1="null"

config_wlan0="null"

#adhoc_ssid_wlan0="any"

ssid_wlan0="MARECK"

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

channel_wlan0="1"

# gentoo bug 309185:

#bridge_br0="eth1 wlan0"

bridge_br0="eth1"

config_br0="10.0.0.1/24 broadcast 10.0.0.255"
```

/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf

```
interface=wlan0

bridge=br0

driver=nl80211

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=2

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=2

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=MARECK

country_code=PL

ieee80211d=1

hw_mode=g

channel=1

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=2

max_num_sta=255

rts_threshold=2347

fragm_threshold=2346

preamble=1

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=1

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

wmm_enabled=1

wmm_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_bk_aifs=7

wmm_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_bk_acm=0

wmm_ac_be_aifs=3

wmm_ac_be_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_be_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_be_acm=0

wmm_ac_vi_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wmm_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wmm_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wmm_ac_vi_acm=0

wmm_ac_vo_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wmm_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wmm_ac_vo_acm=0

ap_max_inactivity=600

ieee80211n=1

ht_capab=[GF][HT40+][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40][DSSS_CCK-40][TX-STBC][RX-STBC12]

eapol_key_index_workaround=0

eap_server=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

wpa=2

wpa_passphrase=###############

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=CCMP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

wpa_group_rekey=600

wpa_gmk_rekey=86400

wpa_ptk_rekey=600

```

running hostapd with -dd in the command line is awfully quiet, nothing is printed.

/etc/conf.d/hostapd

```
# Space separated List of interfaces which needs to be started before

# hostapd

INTERFACES="wlan0"

# Space separated list of configuration files

CONFIGS="/etc/hostapd/hostapd.conf"

# Extra options to pass to hostapd, see hostapd(8)

OPTIONS=""

```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

br0       no wireless extensions.

ppp0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

mon.wlan0  IEEE 802.11bgn  Mode:Monitor  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Power Management:off

```

ifconfig

```
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:91:fc:10:5d

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2635772 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3310208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:2546012621 (2.3 GiB)  TX bytes:3559080836 (3.3 GiB)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:1d:5c:99:06

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2635875 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3310223 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2582967964 (2.4 GiB)  TX bytes:3559095900 (3.3 GiB)

          Interrupt:29 Base address:0x6000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:245 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:245 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:18365 (17.9 KiB)  TX bytes:18365 (17.9 KiB)

mon.wlan0 Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-21-91-FC-10-5D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:83.31.84.91  P-t-P:213.25.2.4  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:217870 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:109284 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:300220082 (286.3 MiB)  TX bytes:7545741 (7.1 MiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:91:fc:10:5d

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:45 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:9431 (9.2 KiB)

```

iw list

```
Wiphy phy1

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x104e

                        HT20/HT40

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

                HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (20.0 dBm)

                        * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

        max # scan SSIDs: 4

        Supported interface modes:

                 * IBSS

                 * managed

                 * AP

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

                 * mesh point

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * new_beacon

                 * new_station

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

```

All was working before adding 0.7.2 to portage.

Trinity, help!  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

This is somewhat embarassing: it turned out that the PCI wifi card wasn't screwed on to the PC case and the card slipped out something like 2 mm from the PCI slot. Funny that the card logic was working, but its radio didn't get any power...

After reinserting the card, all is working properly.

----------

